# Hello from Beautiful British Columbia Canada!



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I live in montana, close to your border!
I am also 15 years old and we have owned horses since I was about five.

If you have any questions feel free to ask me!
have fun and there are tons of great people here with awesome info!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Alyssa and welcome!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi there, & welcome. I am from BC as well, but from the Cariboo, yes we have snow already!


----------



## alyssajacques (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh my! Lucky! I love the snow!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi there! Im Kailie nd live in Surrey  If yea ever need someone to talk to PM me


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! You'll love it here. 

I'm Sarah and I, too, live in British Columbia. It's the best place, isn't it?(; I'm 17 myself, and I live near the Okanagan Valley. Don't quite have snow yet, but it's pretty close!


----------



## alyssajacques (Nov 13, 2013)

oh sweet! During the summer we go up there sometimes..
When i'm older I'm moving to calgary for a few years while in vet school, then moving back here up north, Around Lillooet hopefully.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm confused--do you have your own horsie? If so, post pics here!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice riding out there, we went out for a half day tour around Squamish once, one of the most scenic hacks I've ever had.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi! Welcome!

I'm from BC too, Vancouver specifically.


----------



## alyssajacques (Nov 13, 2013)

Haha yeppers! I have my own horse, In fact I live on a 10 acre farm with 25 acres or so of private trails literally right beside our home!

This is my darling whisper~


----------



## alyssajacques (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh?! I live actually about an hour or so out of Vancouver haha!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! 

I was in a situation very similar to yours, having experienced a bad fall. I stayed away from horses for about 5 years before I started riding again two months ago.
I couldn't believe how quickly I became some comfortable around them! I honestly don't know what I would do if horses weren't in my life.

Whisper is stunning! I'm sure we wouldn't mind seeing more photos.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Whisper is such a beautiful boy! Glad to hear you like snow


----------

